# new baits for '08



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

so, what did you guys buy at the show ?
I hear a lot of talk about some Savagesomethinorother jerkbait that I missed. Can someone post a picture of one ?

I only purchased two lures at the show, but I have confidence they will both put skies in the boat this year. The Llungen Krusher looked kinda tuffshaddy to me so I had to get it. The other lure I bought was an ACE Glider. I got the smaller version of this lure last year and it works great.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I pruchased my first bulldog this year and I also purchased a lungen double bladed. the DC12, and a Krusher as well.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I picked up a BrunnerRunner Bucktail and two lures by Dick Moore.

Good show.....I enjoyed talking to the lure makers and the Reps.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have that exact same Blider and it got me two skis last year in Canada. a 42 and a 46. Both within 3 feet of the boat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Esox Hunter,

The Prologic Savagear lures are Da Bomb! I picked up a couple of their jerkbaits. I got the Freestyler 5 1/2" model in a shad color and the 7" model in the walleye color. They also have a flat sided jerkbait called a Deviator. These things were selling like hotcakes on a Sunday morning. You might see if you can get these in at the GM store in Reynoldsburg. I'll post a picture for you. You can also google them and go to their website they have video that shows how the lures work in the water. Very cool!










I do like the new Krusher crankbaits, but my uncle went with some depth raiders and grandma's for trolling cranks.

CG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I got two of the Savage Gliders as well, they're going to be stocked in all Gander Mountain stores in about two months. I also picked up a few Cowgirls and Llungens for our powerfishing. I had to actually buy a C3 as well for the Cowgirl. I was talking to Steve Jonesi and he said a c4 is way too fast for them. I can't wait to try em out!

Esoxhunnter, I ran into BiteMe at the show and we were discussing some Detroit River jigging. I grabbed a few "pounders," aka 16 ounce BullDawgs just for the occasion. Hoping to see you guys opening weekend this year!


PS - Brunner wanted us to pay him $450 to come onto OUR boat and tell us where to fish. Hmmmm.....I can fish with Greg Thomas on HIS BOAT using HIS RODS and LURES, and stay at HIS LODGE for $400. That guys nuts. He told me he caught 27 50 inch muskies in '07, yet doesn't have one pic of a fish over 40 inches.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I got a few of the Llungen Krushers and an Alleycat. The Mordas minnows are looking great and the small "Diesel" prototype looks fabulous for Ohio lakes


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

MuskieJim....
I am going to be in Boston for a Sox game on opening weekend. I am planning on going up after that. Should be there Tuesday or Wednesday thru the second weekend. I've already informed BITE-ME to see what his plans are. 
I want to try to troll St. Clair in my boat during the week and cast out of someone else's boat on the river for the weekend. (my boat isn't a great casting vessel)


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

I got 2 mordas minnows, a brunner runner, on of them llungen spinner baits and a phantom....I also picked up a new rod.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe we'll stay up there a few extra days. The Lund is great for casting, and even better for jigging. All 4 of us could easily jig the Detroit River off our boat....we'll have to make some plans. And on top of it, John Bondy's buddy offered to show us a few of his spots. He showed me a pic of a 54x29 that he caught last year. Had a pounder all the way in it's mouth. Bad A$$!


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought 10 dollars worth of raffle tickets at the Husky Musky booth and took home the rod and reel they were giving away!  Shimano IM8 graphite rod and an Abu 6500, pretty sweet set-up. After that I gave them another 10 dollars for 50/50 tickets for their summer tourney. A sincere thank you to everyone involved with the Ohio Husky Musky club, and I will try to give that combo a good work out over the summer.

This was my first Ohio musky show, and I was surprised that the baits were as expensive as they were. Granted, I know that all these baits are getting expensive, but most of the lures were at exact retail cost, not to mention it was 10 bucks to get in. I was expecting to see some deals, and didn't. It is very cool to get that many choices in the same room, but I did not buy a single bait. Any one else have the same thoughts, or did everyone else already know what to expect?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I picked up 2 St. Croix Avids, 2 Hooker GM Shads, Musky Hunter Season 1 DVD's, 2 Grim Reapers and hooks,split rings,etc.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The only price I saw that was different was on a DVD that was marked down to a sale price on the Rollie & Helens website but it was regular price at the show.

My uncle got an 2 musky rods 8' IM8 Spence Petros graphite rods that retail for $80 and he got both for $100. I would call that a pretty good deal! Also, I bought a R & H top water bait that was marked down from $22 for 1/2 off. In fact, it is one of the lures I was hoping to find and I didn't realize it would be marked down so I was thrilled. The 2 bucktails and the Savagegear baits were at regular price but so what. They aren't gonna mark them all down. 

I am just not fond of paying $20 or more for one lure so I steered clear of the amma bamma lure booth and a few others.

CG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also got some of those sweet Stringease clips and a titanium leader. They were not discounted, but they were exactly what I wanted. 

I'll say it again, I thought this year's show was outstanding!

CG


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

good buy on the Stringease snaps CG ! Those are without a doubt the best snaps I have used. If your lure aint trolling right, you probably aint using Stringease snaps  

I really like the show every year, but I feel it is not what it used to be. I loved the Drifter Tackle, Guides Choice, Muskie Bay and Smokey's booths...most of them dropped out after the second year...and why do Pete Maina and Spence Petros never show up ? Wish Thorne Bros would sign on and pick up some slack. Don't get me wrong, I still love the show, but there is a lot less than there was the first year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Pete Maina was there 2 years ago. He gave a good seminar on fishing structure and the importance of the figure 8. He also gave good information on weather patterns to look for that will get the fish on the bite. I really enjoyed it because he comes across as a really humble guy. He wasn't beating his chest or anything like that and he didn't pimp his lures. Very cool guy! 

This year I sat in on the Steve Heiting seminar and it was good. Though, he mostly talked about the big bucktail phenomenom. I am not a fan of the DC10. 

CG


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I haven't tried the Stringease yet .Do you use these for casting also? 
Peter Maina was at the first few shows, but Joe Bucher and Spence Petros never went to the Pittsburgh or Ohio shows. I think the first Pitt. and first Ohio Shows were really good, and the Show this year I liked also.

Esoxhunter, I agree what you said about Guides Choice, Smokeys, etc, (I also thought Crashes Landing would have a booth there, I was going to make a donation to his fund). In a different post that is why I encouraged others to order from Rollie and Helens, Frabill., etc. and thank them for coming to the Show and this is why I mainly order through Rollie and Helens and not Smokeys or Guides Choice.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MM,

I will use the clips for trolling, but I'll go with the titanium leader for casting. I've not had a musky inhale a bait that was trolled, but casting is altogether different.

Here's a link to the website. His newest snaps are not on the website yet, but I assure you.....they are sweet!

http://www.stringease.com/

CG


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Critter. I'll have to give those a shot. I was by his booth but it was packed ever time I went by (every booth was crazy wasn't it).


----------

